# Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?



## Brandy86 (10. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mich letzte Woche zur Prüfung angemeldet. Das ganze läuft hier so ab. Wir haben in 2 Wochen SA/SO von 9 bis 17 Uhr einen Kurs und darauf das Wochenende auch nochmal SA/SO danach 4 Wochen gar nichts und wahrscheinlich im Oktober dann die Prüfung je nach dem wann das Prüfungslokal in Nürnberg geöffnet hat.

Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen.

Ich hab nun HEINTGES Sicher durch die Angelprüfung 5 Bücher und so ne Lernhilfe (Tipps etc.)

Kann mir denn schon jemand ein wenig nen Rat geben was richtig relevant in der Prüfung ist? ich will die Zeit bis zum Kurs sinvoll nutzen um zu lernen.


MFG BRANDY


----------



## Franz_16 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Hi Brandy,
es gibt vom LFV Bayern einen verbindlichen Fragenkatalog, da stehen alle Fragen drin, die drankommen können. 
http://www.lfvbayern.de/shop/fachbuecher-poster/

Bestell ihn dir, und arbeite ihn zusätzlich durch, dann passiert dir nix.


----------



## Brandy86 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Wir bekommen glaub 1600 Fragen am ersten Kurs, die sind leider noch nicht da.


----------



## Lunosch (10. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Ich hab mir heintges inkl. den aktuellen Prüfungsfragen im Vorfeld vom Kursleiter zuschicken lassen. In der Hoffnung, dass ich bis dahin dann alles soweit weiß.|kopfkrat


----------



## Boerger (10. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Such dir im Netz die Prüfungen der letzten Jahre und acker die durch. Wenn du eine frage nicht beantworten kannst, schlag die entsprechende Seite im Lehrbuch auf, lerne es entsprechend und notier dir im Lehrbuch, dass es eine Frage dazu gibt. Dann ist die Chance wesentlich höher, dass die Antwort im Gedächtnis bleibt als nur beim stumpfen Fragen auswendig lernen.


----------



## Brandy86 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Okay also wenn die alten Fragen wieder dran kommen ist es ja gar nicht so schwer...


----------



## Brandy86 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Gestern hab ich mich nochmal mit den Leuten die den Kurs leiten unterhalten. Man soll die Fragen von 2008 durcharbeiten bis wir die Fragen bekommen.

Hat jemand ne Idee woher ich die bekomme? 2008 Bayern!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Hi,
haben sie dir auch gesagt, warum ausgerechnet 2008?


----------



## Brandy86 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Nein? Wieso?


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Wundert mich etwas, warum ausgerechnet 2008.

Ich habe einige Fragenkataloge aus den letzten Jahren hier rumliegen, es ändert sich kaum etwas von Jahr zu Jahr, meistens nur eine Hand voll Fragen. 

Ich würde einfach den aktuellsten Fragenkatalog nehmen.


----------



## Brandy86 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Ja so hat er das gesagt ich soll bis zum ersten termin die fragen von 08 durchgehen. Weist du wo ich her bekomme. Ich bekomme halt die erst in 2 wochen und wollte die zeit echt nutzen. Im Okt. ist zwar erst prüfung aber lieber etz schon lernen...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Ne, Sorry wo du eine 2008er Version herbekommst: Keine Ahnung! 

Wie gesagt, ich würde mir die 2013er Version kaufen. 
Über 90% der Fragen sind von Jahr zu Jahr gleich.


----------



## Brandy86 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Okay danke aber doppelt kaufen tu ich sie nich, hab gedacht die kann man sich wo ruterladen die älteren.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Die alten Prüfungen findest du hier:
http://fischerprüfung-landsberg.de/pruefungsfragen.html

Den verbindlichen Fragenkatalog an sich kann man legal nicht runterladen - das Copyright hat der Verband und die wollen, dass du das Heftchen kaufst


----------



## Brandy86 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Sag wie ist das denn wenn man nicht besteht. Kann man dann sofort wiederholen oder braucht man einen neuen Termin??


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Im "normalen" Verfahren gibt es eine Wiederhulungsprüfung, die findet dann im Juni oder Juli statt. 

Bei der "Online-Prüfung" kann man früher wiederholen. 

Aber mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die Prüfung wirst du ganz sicher bestehen! #6


----------



## ulf (17. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Hallo Brandy66

Mich wundert dein Eingangs Post schon ein wenig. In Bayern gibt (gab) es *einen Prüfungstermin* und *einen für die Nachprüfung im Jahr*. Der eine war irgendwann im März/Aprill und der Nachprüfungstermin etwas später.

Hat sich das an diesen festen Terminen etwas geändert ?

Hat sich erledigt, hier hab ich die Infos schon gefunden 
#h http://www.fischerpruefung-online.b...chereischein/BayerischerFischereischein.xhtml


Gruß Ulf


----------



## Brandy86 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern habt ihr paar tipps?*

Das sind Online Prüfungen und wie Ich gehört hab aber ich mir nicht sicher wahr ob das auch der Richtigkeit entspricht wollte ich mal hier nachfragen.

Also es wurder Verlautet dass man die Prüfung so of wie man will bzw soviel Geld man am Konto hat nachmacken kann man muss halt jedesmal 30€ mit der Karte bezahlen dann kann man sie nachmachen.

Hört sich echt seltsam an aber soll anscheinend so laufen.


----------

